# Guerlain Swatches



## Who0oKnows (Mar 26, 2009)

Guerlain Terracotta 2009
































.
.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

delete


----------



## Mirella (Apr 30, 2009)

Guerlain eyeshadows Ambre Corail nr. 440


----------



## Skura (May 17, 2009)

Guerlain 'Blush 4 Éclats' 05 Rose Plein Vent

Click on pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Two upper and two lower mixed together


----------



## Soire (Aug 27, 2009)

Guerlain eyeshadow palette 460 Rose Boise.











Swatched on NC20 skin.


----------



## rosesilence (Sep 28, 2009)

Rouge G "Geisha" colour.
NC20 skin for reference


----------



## resin (Oct 11, 2009)

*guerlain kisskiss lipstick in rose desir 566*


----------



## Who0oKnows (Nov 5, 2009)

*Guerlain Bal de Nuit Eyeshadow Quad*
Holiday collection 2009


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 18, 2009)

Guerlain Rouge G in "Gemma".  Applied to pigmented lips.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...nka/rougeg.jpg


----------



## ledisxo (Nov 27, 2009)

Perle d'Argent 480 




































xoxo Amy


----------



## s_lost (Dec 17, 2009)

Lipstick Romantic Nude:


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 24, 2010)

Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder in shade 20.














I dropped it and it broke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to press it with alcohol, but it still doesn't look the same.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Keep in mind that I'm REALLY pale.


----------



## Soire (Feb 14, 2010)

Guerlain KissKiss Stick gloss #902 Corail des Mers.


----------



## cetati (Apr 2, 2010)

Gurlain Cherry Blossom Blush for Spring 2010 





In the pan before first use (overspray still there!)





On NC35-40 cheek.


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 12, 2010)

Guerlain ombre eclat 4 shades:

#441 brun Mordore:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## wuguimei (Sep 21, 2010)

Guerlain Rouge G (left to right) #66, #65, #64, #63, #62, #60





Guerlain Kiss Kiss Gloss Serum (left to right) #440, #460, #441, #442, #462, #461, #421, #420


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 29, 2010)

(left to right) Gina 20, Gala 21, Greta 22, Geisha 23


----------



## soco210 (Feb 22, 2011)

Guerlain d'Un Soupir (187) Eyeshadow


----------



## soco210 (Feb 27, 2011)

Guerlain Orange Euphorique Rouge G Lipstick


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Guerlain 'Terracotta - Terra Inca' Moisturizing Gloss in Salsa (07) & Tango (09) *



  	Salsa, Tango




  	Salsa, Tango




  	Salsa




  	Tango

*Guerlain 'Terracotta - Terra Inca' Ombré Fusion Cream Eyeshadow in Havana (02) & Maya (03) *


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

Guerlain LES BLEUS 02 Four-Color Eye Shadow Palette (for Fall 2011)


----------



## soco210 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Guerlain Terracotta Skin Healthy Glow Foundation in Brunettes 02*
*

*
*

*


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 4, 2011)

[h=3]Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shade Fleur De Feu (142) Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 4, 2011)

[h=3]Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shade Shalimar (166) Swatches and Review[/h]


----------



## soco210 (Sep 11, 2011)

Parure de Nuit Powder & Blush


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Sep 11, 2011)

So lovely! 


soco210 said:


> Parure de Nuit Powder & Blush


----------



## katred (Sep 11, 2011)

Guerlain Gigolo (Rouge G #70)


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Sep 11, 2011)

Katred, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## soco210 (Sep 18, 2011)

103 Chant d'Aromes Rouge Automatique Lipstick


----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2011)

Guerlain LES VERTS


----------



## katred (Nov 22, 2011)

Guerlain Gardner Rouge G (LE holiday 2011- Europe and Canada only, apparently)





  	Full review here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2011/11/making-faces-lusting-after-guerlains.html


----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2011)

Guerlain Spring 2012

*Guerlain 66 Boulevard du Montparnasse Ecrin 6 Couleurs Eyeshadow Palette*


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2012)

Guerlain Spring collection

  	Rouge G's (Rose Innocente, Rose Ensoleillee, Rose Piquante, Rose Barbare)





  	Eye Shadow quads









  	More swatches and commentary here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 27, 2012)

Coque D'Or Rouge Automatique


----------



## soco210 (Apr 22, 2012)

Terracotta Light Bronzing Powder in Sun Brunettes 05


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=3]Guerlain Terracotta Blush Sun Shimmer Highlighter[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 12, 2012)

[h=3]Guerlain by Emilio Pucci Summer 2012 Terra Azzurra[/h]


----------



## Talasia (Aug 29, 2012)

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Gloss 870 Cherry Pink


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 2, 2012)

[h=3]Guerlain Rouge G L'Extrait M71 Gourmandise swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 2, 2012)

[h=3]Guerlain Rose Aux Joues Duo Blush Peach Boy Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Sep 2, 2012)

[h=3]Guerlain Ecrin 4 Couleurs Les Fauves Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 5, 2012)

[h=3]Guerlain Liu Eye and Lip Calligraphy Platte Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 27, 2013)

[h=3]Guerlan Ecrin 4 Couleurs 500 Turandot swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 22, 2013)

[h=3]Guerlain Rouge G Gala swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 10, 2014)

[h=3]Guerlain Christmas 2013 Collection Crazy Paris Rouge Automatique 660 Illusion[/h]


----------



## urbis (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder why guerlain killed all that amazing l.e.


----------

